

Youtube on-line video editor - t3rcio
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/edit-video-online-with-youtube-video.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/MKuf+(Official+Google+Blog)

======
petervandijck
Youtube is awesome in it's UX simplicity, the ui just keeps getting simpler.
And this editor looks like another great example of that. Looks great.

